# Connections between the Kingdom of God and the Davidic Covenant?



## JTB.SDG (Jun 6, 2018)

Has anyone read anything that explicitly deals with the connection between the message of Jesus in the gospels and the Davidic Covenant? What in particular should we be calling to mind from the days of the Kings of Judah/Israel and the Covenant with David when we read the gospels? IE: "Repent, for the Kingdom of heaven is at hand." Repent means to turn. So the implication is that we are naturally enemies of the King. Does this allude back to the battle between the kingdom of Saul and that of David (IE: 2 Samuel 2-4)? Are there connections there? Or between Israel's apostasy in the north in breaking from the true Davidic king and the ensuing account under Hezekiah of the couriers going to Israel in the north with a message of "returning" to Judah in 2 Chronicles 30:1-12? Would love thoughts here.


----------

